# Zim....



## Ashleighh (Jul 28, 2011)

A few hours ago my beautiful Lop, Zim tragically passed away. I was lying in bed reading with Zim next to me. My partner Denis was on the laptop at the end of the bed. Denis jumped up and pointed at Zim who had fallen on his side. I petted him and noticed he wasn't getting up. Denis grabbed the carry cage and we lifted him in and rushed to the vet. By the time we got to the 24 hour vet Zim had already started to drift the rainbow bridge. The vet rushed him into his office but he was annouced dead. The only explanation was a 'freak heart attack' just an something that rarely happens. I'm really sorry if this has spelling errors etc, i'm just an emotional mess right now.
<3 i love you zimmy, you went so young.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a tiny orphan baby named Girr who didn't make it, maybe they're binkying at the Bridge together.

:rainbow:


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope they are Naturestee! They would make great friends.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a shock for you. Hugs and prayers to you both.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, Zim was a gorgeous bunny. We lost our little Dutch girl pretty much the same way. We went to a show and she was fine when we left. Our son came over to feed everyone and thought she was asleep on her side as she was a world class sleeper. Unfortunately she was not asleep but had passed to the bridge. Binky free Zim and rest in peace little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for your condolences guys. 

@Larry, it's so tough when it's a shock. I just want to go get him and snuggle with him. 
I hope hes binkying at the bridge with your little dutch girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2011)

What really bothered us is that we figured we'd have another 7 or 8 years and feel cheated. Coal, our Blue Mini-Rex is slowing down now and starting to show signs that she won't be with us too much longer, but, she's over 11. We miss all our bridge bunnies, but, especially those we didn't get to be with all that long. Ashleigh, all you can do is hang onto the good memories as not all bunnies know love or have a great forever home. Rest in Peace little one and binky free.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2011)

Ash, i'm so sorry for your loss.

Zim was such a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow: Sweet Zin.

You will be greatly missed by your Mommie and Daddy.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah Larry, thats certainly how I feel about Zimmy a little but cheated because he was so young 

Thankyou Susan!


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so, so sorry to read this. Zim was an absoloutly beautiful bunny, I cannot imagine the shock of having them be fine one minute and gone the next...

R.I.P Zim


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Amanda. 
It certainly was a shock :c


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Ash. Hopefully it was somewhat quick and painless for the poor little guy.

RIP little Zim. And if you happen to meet Jean-luc, give him a big bunny kiss for me.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry about losing your bunny. LOss of a bunny is just so hard, especially a super bunny lover who got attatched ot their bunny. =/


R.I.P. Zim and binky free! Yep, if you see Jelly up there over the bridge, say hi to her for me!


----------

